# Anyone used Byron/Home Easy remote timeswitches ?



## ian_m (24 Apr 2012)

Anyone used Byron/Home Easy remote timeswitches to control their aquarium equipment ?

One of these to control the switches
http://www.chbyron.com/Byron/RemoteControlProgrammableTimerUnit/69/121/0/45/model/p/56/HE200/

and some of these
http://www.chbyron.com/Byron/WhiteAdditionalRemoteControlSocket/69/120/0/45/model/p/40/HE302W/

A quick Ebay search reveals remote + 3 on/off sockets for anout £20 which seems a real bargain.

You can set upto 12 timeslots on the remote, for instance you could use the timer feature to set lights on/off, CO2 on/off and in my case I am considering air pump and wavemaker on timeswitch.


----------



## hinch (24 Apr 2012)

They look very cool could be worth a pick up just to do a review of them


----------



## ian_m (25 Apr 2012)

Just bought the 6 pack from Ebay, will post how I get on.


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2012)

Well got a 6 pack from Ebay, been experimenting at work.

Connected one to colleagues desk lamp and we all watched in awe as he tried to figure out why his lamp was going on and off.    Would have probably had more fun if we had done it to his PC.   

Been messing with my desk lamp.

- Remote has 12 timer slots.
- Multiple time slots can be devoted to same socket ie to a morning and evening on time for lights.

I am going to connect up my lights, CO2 and air pump on timed slots.

Found the following undocumented feature.

- If you select a timer slot pressing DEL briefly it disables the timeslot.
- If you select a timer slot press and hold DEL followed by enter it deletes the timeslot.

Disadvantage.

- If there is a power outage the socket defaults to off.

Comes with a remote holder, that I might screw on inside of cupboard, so I don't lose the remote.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Apr 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> Disadvantage.
> - If there is a power outage the socket defaults to off.



isnt that what a power outage does anyway?   

I would also consider this an advantage, if the power goes out before co2 and lights come on then i wouldnt want my lights to come back on with the power before co2 builds up pre lights... would rather skip an entire cycle.

Am very interested how you get on with these though.  Can the sockets be plugged in side by side on an extension lead or are they too wide like most light timers??


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Am very interested how you get on with these though.  Can the sockets be plugged in side by side on an extension lead or are they too wide like most light timers??


You can get 4 of the switched sockets in a 4 way extension lead no problem.

Set all mine up this weekend and apart from my 10am & 10pm confusion appear to work as expected.

Other thing I found, you can programme more than one socket to respond to the same unit code ie have two sockets set as number 1, might be handy if you have multiple tanks not near each other.

Also each socket can respond to more than one code as I found out when I got them mixed up and had one socket that came on when either CO2 or lights came on. Lesson here is label the sockets.

I have affixed the remote, using the supplied holder, to one of the compartments in my tank stand so I don't lose it with all the TV, DVD etc remotes in the same room.


----------



## Broomy (13 May 2012)

Added to the shopping list


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 May 2012)

Yeah, looks good. You guys are too good at spending my money ...


----------



## rolexbene (14 May 2012)

Just make sure you dont go for the dimmer ones, bought some the other day and they dont work on light or solenoid.


----------



## ian_m (14 May 2012)

All working as expected. Got 4 sockets in my setup, lights, CO2, wavemaker and airpump, all can be setup from from the comfyness of your sofa.  Great for when you need to increase lighting and CO2 an hour.

Being able to disable a timer slot is handy (rather than clear a setting) as my wavemaker is not timed at the mo, as I have a feeling my wavemaker  is not needed as I am getting good flow all around the tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 May 2012)

Have you got a link for the set you bought Ian?


----------



## ian_m (14 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Have you got a link for the set you bought Ian?


Search your favourite auction site for "home easy 6x" gets you what you want.

HE522B are the switchable sockets and HE200 the remote.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 May 2012)

Ta!


----------



## foxracer (3 Aug 2012)

So are these remote timer switches still working out for everyone that bought them?


----------



## ian_m (13 Aug 2012)

Yes. Been away for 3 weeks and all still switching on and off fine when I came back.


----------



## jagz (26 Aug 2012)

can some one tell me where about the pin are on the back of the switches, basically my plug sockets are right up against the top of my stand so i need to know if i would be able to plug them in before i buy some, moving the switches would be a right mission now so that is out of the question

cheers guys


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Apr 2014)

A bit late now but I got this one below. Each socket needs to be programmed via the PC(usb connection) but has been working great for me.

https://energenie4u.co.uk/index.php/catalogue/product/ENER011


----------

